# The $10 DVR fee only covers the Hopper and each Joey is billed $7, is this correct?



## tenwinecans (Aug 21, 2012)

The $10 DVR fee only covers the Hopper and each Joey is billed $7, is this correct?

For example, if I have one Hopper and two Joeys, my current bill should show:

*DVR $10
Joey $7
Joey $7*

However, I'm confused because when I signed up, I was told that the
"monthly $10 DVR fee covers one Hopper and one Joey"(text copied 
from the online chat transcript). The Dish rep I chatted with said
that twice.(once in the beginning and once near the end of the chat)
Did she make a mistake?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep the rep was wrong.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The $10 Whole Home DVR Service is an account level charge that covers the DVR capability on the account. You are not charged $10 for each Hopper.

The first Hopper is included in the programming price. All other Hoppers and Joeys are $7 each per month. Please let me know if you have further questions. Thanks.



tenwinecans said:


> The $10 DVR fee only covers the Hopper and each Joey is billed $7, is this correct?
> 
> For example, if I have one Hopper and two Joeys, my current bill should show:
> 
> ...


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> The $10 Whole Home DVR Service is an account level charge that covers the DVR capability on the account. You are not charged $10 for each Hopper.
> 
> The first Hopper is included in the programming price. All other Hoppers and Joeys are $7 each per month. Please let me know if you have further questions. Thanks.


Eh?
The $10 DVR Charge covers the account. Then the second and subsequent Hoppers and Joys are $7 ea. Why? Aren't they covered by the initial account covering $10? So there's multiple levels of fees just like there is now for ViP gear?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

FarmerBob said:


> Eh?
> The $10 DVR Charge covers the account. Then the second and subsequent Hoppers and Joys are $7 ea. Why? Aren't they covered by the initial account covering $10? So there's multiple levels of fees just like there is now for ViP gear?


Every outlet is $7 ... just like the pre-ViP and ViP equipment except there is no "penalty" for the second hopper.

With previous receivers one would pay $10 per month for a second DVR or $17 per month if that second DVR was a duo (dual output). ($20 for a second 922!) With the new system one pays $7 per outlet ... $7 for a second Hopper or $7 for a Joey. No second DVR penalty.

On previous equipment the DVR fee is $6 per account (reduced from a per device fee DISH charged a couple of years ago). For Hopper DISH added $4 for whole home DVR service (similar to DirecTV's additional whole home charge).

Where does your confusion lie, Bob? Do you expect people to pay the $10 whole home DVR fee and have as many outlets as they desire (no additional outlet fee)? Or are you misreading the fee structure and thinking there is a fee on top of the $7 additional receiver fee?


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

James Long said:


> Every outlet is $7 ... just like the pre-ViP and ViP equipment except there is no "penalty" for the second hopper.
> 
> With previous receivers one would pay $10 per month for a second DVR or $17 per month if that second DVR was a duo (dual output). ($20 for a second 922!) With the new system one pays $7 per outlet ... $7 for a second Hopper or $7 for a Joey. No second DVR penalty.
> 
> ...


My confusion comes from the manner in which the response was written. And again with your use of the term "outlet". I have no outlets, just direct feeds to the boxes. So can that mean "device"?

And no, I do not "expect" anything.

. . . fb


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

FarmerBob said:


> My confusion comes from the manner in which the response was written. And again with your use of the term "outlet". I have no outlets, just direct feeds to the boxes. So can that mean "device"?


Duo devices can independently feed two TV sets ... so $7 per "device" would be the wrong way of expressing what one gets on those devices.

A duo receiver without native DVR capability is "two outlets" - $14.
A duo receiver with native DVR capability is $17 (paying for the hard drive).
A 922 is a duo receiver with native DVR capability and a larger drive - $20.

The pricing for the Hopper/Joey system is a simpler $7 per "outlet" (independent feed to a TV). There is no monthly penalty for having a second Hopper instead of a Joey. It is the same fee people pay for an old 301 ("Solo Receiver").


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

Sooo, if I understand this correctly. If I replace my 922 and 211 with a Hopper and 2 Joeys it will actually cost me $7 more per month than I' am paying now?? 

My current charges are $10 for DVR svc. plus $7 for an HD solo receiver.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

You are going from connection to 2 HD tv's to 3 HD tv's. So, either you have a third tv, may be sd or HD. If you do not, you will only need 1 Hopper and 1 Joey. Either way, you are still at 3 tuners.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Correct, Jeff.

Basically, the $10 is to enable the DVR functionality on all the equipment. The $7 is for programming on the addl boxes.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

Right now I'm running two HD tv's off the 922 using the HDMI and component out's. That setup has been working ok for just the two of us but I thought it would be nice to have independent programming on those two tv's as well as the third.

My original understanding(confusion) was that a Hopper and 2 Joey's would cost the same as what I paid now. The extra $7/month might be a deal breaker.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Your 922 is included with your programming package price. The 211k is $7 per month. The DVR Service Fee is $10.

The Hopper is included with your programming package price. Each Joey is $7 per month ($14) with the Whole Home DVR fee being $10. Your monthly charges would increase by $7. Thanks.



JeffN9 said:


> Right now I'm running two HD tv's off the 922 using the HDMI and component out's. That setup has been working ok for just the two of us but I thought it would be nice to have independent programming on those two tv's as well as the third.
> 
> My original understanding(confusion) was that a Hopper and 2 Joey's would cost the same as what I paid now. The extra $7/month might be a deal breaker.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

JeffN9 said:


> Right now I'm running two HD tv's off the 922 using the HDMI and component out's. That setup has been working ok for just the two of us but I thought it would be nice to have independent programming on those two tv's as well as the third.
> 
> My original understanding(confusion) was that a Hopper and 2 Joey's would cost the same as what I paid now. The extra $7/month might be a deal breaker.


You can run two HD tv's off the Hopper using HDMI and Components, both tv's will be viewing the same program as it would with the 922. With this setup 1 Hopper/1 Joey would work with all tv's having dvr. Independent viewing of the 3rd tv would be additional $7.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

Yep I do realize that I could have the same setup with 1 Hopper and 1 Joey but that would'nt really give me anything that I don't already have, except maybe a more stable receiver.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

JeffN9 said:


> Yep I do realize that I could have the same setup with 1 Hopper and 1 Joey but that would'nt really give me anything that I don't already have, except maybe a more stable receiver.


The tv currently connect to the 211 would have dvr with a Joey.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

I have the 211 set up as a DVR with a 750gb EHD connected. That has been working great and much more reliable than the 922. It would be nice if all 3 tv's had access to the same DVR but again I'm not sure that I can justify the monthly increase. 

If my 922 keeps acting up(like this morning) I may be forced to eventually make a move one way or the other.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

You also should realize, any recordings on the EHD with the 211 will be lost once Dish takes this receiver off your account.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes I did know that also. I've been trying to get my wife to watch her stuff before it's erased.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

JeffN9 said:


> Yep I do realize that I could have the same setup with 1 Hopper and 1 Joey but that would'nt really give me anything that I don't already have, except maybe a more stable receiver.


You would get access to the DVR functions on the third tv that you don't have with the 211k now, and a third tuner you can record on. Don't know if it would be a big deal for you or not, but also get the PTAT and Autohop features


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

Ya I do know all of the Hopper/Joey benefits. I've been following the Hopper/Joey forum since they came out, all the while thinking a Hopper and 2 Joeys was going to cost the same monthly as what I currently have. The only thing holding me back before was the lack of an OTA adapter. Now that the adapter is available I was ready to take the plunge, then I read this thread.

The biggest benefit to me would be having seperate programming on all 3 tv's but that may not be enough to justify the monthly increase.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

garys said:


> You also should realize, any recordings on the EHD with the 211 will be lost once Dish takes this receiver off your account.


Can't he just keep the 211 as a tailgater until she has watched all her recorded programs and then cancel it from their account and return it to Dish?

This is probably what I would try to do anyway.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I believe you have to file for RV usage to keep a 211 on contract with Hopper/Joey system.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Unless he owns the 211 I do not think he can keep it on a Tailgater account. It's my understanding a leased receiver can not be on that account. With the end of Distants from Dish for RV's I don't know if that policy will change, or if it was related to that.

And just to make it clear, if you have one VIP DVR receiver and it is independently feeding two TV's now, then a Hopper system will cost $11 more to feed two TV's independently, and you are getting HD at both TV's and any other new features such as PTAT etc...
That $11 is the $4 whole home fee and the $7 Joey fee. The $4 whole home fee has been rolled into the DVR fee. The DVR fee is $6 on a VIP system.


----------

